# How often does your still breastfeeding toddler poop?



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

How often does your still breastfeeding toddler poop? I'm wondering because my dd who will be two this month has been withholding poops. She never went daily before. It seems she doesn't feel the urge to poop until 3-4 days has passed because this is when I see her start fighting to hold it in. Or maybe the urges just aren't strong enough for me to see her fighting them until that time, idk. I can't remember at this point how often she was going before this all started. I'm curious how often others breastfeeding toddlers are having bowel movements so that I can have some sort of frame of reference. She doesn't eat a whole lot usually. She does eat a good variety and I am keeping her on mostly foods good for constipation. Sometimes she does totally pig out on stuff, but mostly she is a nibbler.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Anywhere from 0-3 times a day but mostly once or twice a day. Zero is somewhat uncommon. I have a friend with a 2.5 year old who can go a week between poops though and she's still nursing, and she's a big eater. Natural variation is really broad.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

ds is frequent pooper somewhere between 2-6 times a day usually more like 2 or 3


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

DD goes between 1 and 3 times a day.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

3 year old, 2-6 times a day (sometimes there's only a tiny bit).


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

0 to 3 times but at least every other day


----------



## ps4624 (Apr 16, 2009)

My 1 yr old DD goes once every 2-3 days. She was a 5 times a day pooper when she was EBF, but it has slowed way down now that she is also on solids. Let me tell ya, after 3 days, they are awe inspiring events!


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

It varies greatly. From 4 times a day to every other day.... Sometimes he just doesn't eat that much, and sometimes he eats like an ogre!








I wouldn't worry as long as she has less than 5 days between poops and no blood or crying with pooping. When I was a toddler I sometimes couldn't use the bathroom for days... It's like you describe it, I just didn't want to poop (I remember that I was afraid it would hurt, I must have been constipated once and the painful experience haunted me for a while). Maybe try to give her stool softening foods (apples, prunes, etc)? And if she's verbal, talking about it?


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

Every two to four days.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Usually once a day, sometimes two.


----------



## Pen_esque (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
0 to 3 times but at least every other day











Usually once or twice.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

DD isn't getting milk anymore (I am pregnant), but since she was about 18 months she has been a one a day pooper. If she happens to miss a day she will go twice the next. She is extremely regular.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

I realize I answered for my 3 year old but not my 18 month old. The little guy poops like once or twice a week.


----------



## daniturtle (May 17, 2008)

16 month old, every other day. She's always been an infrequent pooper, even when EBF.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Two year old. Every day or every other day is normal. Sometimes every three days or twice a day.


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

Probably once or twice a day for my 13-month-old. He's pretty regular.

Nealy
mama to T (12/02), L (2/06), and O (12/08)


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

My 16 month old goes once a day normally. Occasionally he'll skip a day.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissRubyandKen* 
How often does your still breastfeeding toddler poop? I'm wondering because my dd who will be two this month has been withholding poops. She never went daily before. It seems she doesn't feel the urge to poop until 3-4 days has passed because this is when I see her start fighting to hold it in. Or maybe the urges just aren't strong enough for me to see her fighting them until that time, idk. I can't remember at this point how often she was going before this all started. I'm curious how often others breastfeeding toddlers are having bowel movements so that I can have some sort of frame of reference. She doesn't eat a whole lot usually. She does eat a good variety and I am keeping her on mostly foods good for constipation. Sometimes she does totally pig out on stuff, but mostly she is a nibbler.

DD goes every morning. We actually both sit on our potties at the same time and read a book.







Cute enough to ME to want a photo lol but I'm sure no one else wants to see.

But I notice DD can hold the poos too. I've noticed it a couple times and I think it's related to being too absorbed in playing. And then no doubt the urge passes.

My little brother gave her some juice yesterday and she poo'd 4 times.







So maybe that will help your toddler lol.


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
Two year old. Every day or every other day is normal. Sometimes every three days or twice a day.

same here


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

22 mo, 1X every week to 1.5 weeks. seriously, it's normal for him

nak


----------



## BeckiB (Dec 30, 2006)

Usually every two or three days. She's 2 1/2 now, but has been like this for quite a while.


----------



## Rose-up (Feb 7, 2006)

My dd is 20 months. She goes every morning between wake-up and breakfast. Maybe twice a week she'll also go in the afternoon.


----------



## angelandmisha (May 16, 2008)

My 2 1/2yo goes about once a week, lately more frequently- maybe 2x/week. It's been this way since it started being more formed and less baby poop.


----------

